

OpenSSH No Longer Has To Depend On OpenSSL - signa11
http://it.slashdot.org/story/14/04/30/1822209/openssh-no-longer-has-to-depend-on-openssl

======
alexnewman
This makes a lot of sense from a lines of code point of view.

